# Neve fora de época, de Maio a Outubro.



## Vince (16 Mai 2010 às 01:26)

Tem-se falado muitos nos últimos dias. É normal ou não nevar em Maio em Portugal? Normal não é, mas também não será assim tão raro a cotas médias e altas.

Em Maio e Outubro por vezes neva a cotas médias, acima dos 1000/1200 metros, nas serras do norte e serra da Estrela. Uma vez ou outra a cotas mais baixas, o que já será mais raro. Quer Outubro de 2009 quer Maio de 2010 foram meses em que nevou, no que se considera então uma pré-época e pós-época interessante relativamente à neve, conjugadas não deve ser  muito usual.

Em Junho e Setembro é mais raro, mas suponho que já tem nevado na Serra da Estrela. Julho e Agosto é que a ter acontecido deve ser extremamente raro e excepcional, embora volta e meia se oiça falar duma suposta queda de neve em Agosto na Estrela. Não sei se é mito, se alguém souber mais alguma informação que partilhe.

Seria interessante discutir-se o assunto, e quem por acaso souber de eventos passados, experiências ou informações pessoais ou de familiares, que partilhe aqui o que sabe, para se analisarem as cartas, etc. Nada como estudar o passado para compreender o melhor futuro 



Vou colocar aqui mapas de anomalia de temperatura do mês de Maio desde 1980. Para quem quiser ajudar, procurar depois nas cartas potenciais datas onde possa eventualmente ter nevado. Obviamente as cartas de anomalia de um mês inteiro não dizem muito, pode até ter nevado no início de um mês de Maio que no seu todo até foi ameno ou um pouco quente. Coloco aqui apenas como pistas iniciais para se começar a procurar potenciais datas no passado, pois pelo menos nos meses de Maio muito quentes a probabilidade de haver algo deve ser muito baixa. Muita gente tem memórias sem conseguir precisar datas, pode ser que se consiga fazer uma lista de dias suspeitos.



Todas as cartas indicam o ano. As anomalias referem-se aos meses de Maio e são baseadas na reanalise NCEP/NCAR tendo como normal os anos de 1968 a 1996. Posteriormente em Junho, colocarei a desses meses.


*1980-1989*


































































*1990-1999*






























































*2000-2009*


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2010 às 01:43)

Por exemplo, uma carta notável de *6 de Maio de 1985*. 
Os meses de Maio de 1983, 1984 e 1985 foram frios, parecem bastante propícios.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Mai 2010 às 03:03)

Neve em Agosto não é mito urbano, lembro-me perfeitamente de ter sido noticiado na RTP1 a ocorrência de queda de neve na Torre, não posso precisar o dia nem o ano, mas foi algures a 24 ou 30 de Agosto entre 1997 e 2000. Lembro-me bem que nesse dia em C.Branco houve chuva passando a aguaceiros com temperatura entre 8C e os 15C de maxima. Sei bem como são os mídia, por vezes confundem granizo com neve, mas tratando-se da rtp deve ter-se baseado nas observações do instituto de meteorologia, espero que sim!  Mas não estive na serra para confirmar, mas foi um dia outonal com queda brusca das temperaturas, tendo recuperado rapidamente nos dias seguintes!

Relembro ainda outro testemunho aqui do forum, onde sugere um registo histórico de uma nevada em pleno Agosto em Guimaraes: 




> 24 de Agosto 1850: Neste dia caiu neve em Guimarães e nos dias seguintes houve calor.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/neve-em-guimaraes-158.html


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2010 às 07:54)

*6 de Maio de 1918*



> Ilustração Portuguesa, 6 de Maio de 1918: O nevão na Covilhã
> Artigo que retrata as paisagens de Inverno cobertas de neve em todo o território de Portugal, destacando alguns aspectos da Covilhã.


----------



## David sf (16 Mai 2010 às 10:56)

Analisando os dados do tutiempo.net, para Bragança, temos as seguintes datas de Maio e Outubro (desde 1973) em que ocorreu precipitação com mínimas inferiores a 4 graus, portanto bons candidatos a terem ocorrido nevões fora de época:
*
6Maio2004*








*25Outubro2003*








*2Maio2001*








*7Maio1997*








*19Maio1996*








*6Maio1985*








*19Maio1984*








*14Maio1984*








*2Maio1984*








*16Maio1983*








*10Maio1981*








*17Outubro1980*








*26Outubro1979*








*19Maio1979*








*1Maio1978*








*7Outubro1977*








*4Maio1977*








*28Outubro1976*








*12Outubro1976*








*6Maio1975*








*8Maio1974*








*3Maio1974*








*4Maio1973*


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2010 às 15:43)

Vince disse:


> Os meses de Maio de 1983, 1984 e 1985 foram frios, parecem bastante propícios.



Maio de 1984 foi, em termos de temperatura média, o mais frio desde que se fazem registos naquelas estações.






Nesse ano, a média das temperaturas mínimas nas Penhas Douradas foi de 1,5ºC.

------------

Quanto à neve na Serra da Estrela em Agosto, sabe-se que o record de temperaturas nas Penhas Douradas é de 1,7ºC registado dia 21 do ano de 1954.

Temperatura aos 850hPa desse dia:






A 18 de Agosto de 1945, Lagoa Comprida, registou uma temperatura mínima de 0,3ºC.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Mai 2010 às 23:49)

Aquele registo de nevão na Covilhã em Maio 1918 ... não foi esse ano o ano da última erupção do vulcão islandês Katla ... ? 

Em termos de registo, dou a minha contribuição com um nevão (não meros flocos, mas sim neve todo o dia) no dia 2 de Maio no Planalto Mirandês (altitude média 700/800 m), infelizmente o meu pai não consegue determinar o ano, mas talvez no final da década de 40 ...


----------



## Serrano (17 Mai 2010 às 12:49)

Pela minha própria observação, vi uns flocos de neve no Sarzedo numa manhã do dia 1 de Maio e vi nevar com alguma intensidade na Torre numa tarde do dia 10 de Junho. 
Pelos relatos de outros, inclusive comunicação social, penso que terá nevado na Torre em todos os meses do ano. 
Todos os anos neva em Maio na Serra...


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2010 às 13:15)

Serrano disse:


> e vi nevar com alguma intensidade na Torre numa tarde do dia 10 de Junho.



E sabes o ano ou uma ideia aproximada ?


----------



## Serrano (17 Mai 2010 às 14:16)

Vince disse:


> E sabes o ano ou uma ideia aproximada ?



Penso que terá sido em 2000...


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Mai 2010 às 22:20)

É bem possível ter nevado na Torre a 10 Junho 2000, com iso's inferiores a 4ºC aos 850hPa:


----------



## rozzo (18 Mai 2010 às 11:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Relembro ainda outro testemunho aqui do forum, onde sugere um registo histórico de uma nevada em pleno Agosto em Guimaraes:
> 
> "24 de Agosto 1850: Neste dia caiu neve em Guimarães e nos dias seguintes houve calor."



Esta concerteza terá sido uma grande granizada, ao qual chamaram neve. Só pode, ainda por cima "nos dias seguintes houve calor", faz todo o sentido isso. Neve parece-me irreal! 

Quanto a neve na Torre em Agosto, nunca vi, nem sequer um registo comprovativo, mas seja como for, parece-me mais que plausível! Apenas ouvi rumores em ocasiões, mas sem fotos ou o que for, mas acho improvável nunca ter nevado na Torre em Agosto, muito improvável mesmo! 
De qualquer forma, ainda se espera o dia em que aconteça, e esteja lá alguém para registar!


----------



## duero (12 Jun 2010 às 06:29)

NEVARA DE NUEVO.

Se espera que el martes (terza feira) 15 de Junio, nieve.

Cota de nieve para Ourense y Peneda-Geres en 1800 metros, posibilidad de precipitación de un 50%.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/ourense-32001

Cota de nieve para Salamanca en el (provincia fronteriza con Portugal en La sierra de estrela) en 1800 metros y un 40% de posibilidad.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/salamanca-37001


En lugares del Norte de España como Asturias o Cantabria nevara toda la semana, ya que tienen montañas de 2600 metros, siendo la cota mínima de 1700 metros y máxima de 2300 metros con precipitación practicamente segura.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/oviedo-33001


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 21:44)

Em Cebreiro (Lugo) 1300 metros nevou o 25 de outubro de 2011

http://www.vigoalminuto.com/2011/10...do-cebreiro-os-ancares-e-cabeza-de-manzaneda/
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/galicia/2011/10/25/00031319527748661545458.htm

A webcam de aquel día




Fotos da prensa








Embora estas nevadas de outubro sao pouco frecuentes e por iso foi noticia em todos os periódicos galegos. Desde que sigo o clima (desde 2005) esa foi a vez que mais cedo vi nevar em Cebreiro.


----------



## duero (30 Mai 2012 às 19:22)

Vince disse:


> Por exemplo, uma carta notável de *6 de Maio de 1985*.
> Os meses de Maio de 1983, 1984 e 1985 foram frios, parecem bastante propícios.



En la ciudad de BURGOS (850 metros aprox.) nevo el 1 de Mayo de 2007 y tambien el 13 de Mayo de 2010, hace apenas 2 años.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mai 2012 às 19:47)

Há um vídeo da nevada de Burgos do 13 de maio de 2010, embora foram somente flocos, nao conseguiu acumular sobre o solo




Tambem há vídeo de youtube da nevada do 1 de maio de 2007, tambem flocos aínda que mais numerosos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2014 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*

Se nevar por estes lados este verão, isso será anormal. O resto são banalidades.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2014 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se nevar por estes lados este verão, isso será anormal. O resto são banalidades.



Certamente já ocorreu no passado, embora deva ser algo muitíssimo pouco frequente, de qualquer das formas acontece por vezes em algumas partes do mundo, deixo aqui um exemplo, não é nada de anormal ou normal:

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=453

Há mais exemplo como a Argentina e Chile e mesmo de novo na Austrália o ano passado que eu conheça.

Vamos tentar acabar com off-topic pessoal .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2014 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*



Mário Barros disse:


> Certamente já ocorreu no passado, embora deva ser algo muitíssimo pouco frequente, de qualquer das formas acontece por vezes em algumas partes do mundo, deixo aqui um exemplo, não é nada de anormal ou normal:
> 
> http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=453
> 
> ...



Já nevou na zona de Viseu no verão? Há registos disso?


----------



## martinus (8 Jul 2014 às 01:22)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já nevou na zona de Viseu no verão? Há registos disso?



Durante as eras glaciares, com toda a facilidade. Durante a "pequena glaciação" dos séculos XVII e XVIII deve ter ocorrido uma vez ou outra. Depois disso não creio.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2014 às 01:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*



martinus disse:


> Durante as eras glaciares, com toda a facilidade. Durante a "pequena glaciação" dos séculos XVII e XVIII deve ter ocorrido uma vez ou outra. Depois disso não creio.



Obrigada. Referia-me a tempos mais recentes. Desde o século XX.


----------



## james (8 Jul 2014 às 10:05)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já nevou na zona de Viseu no verão? Há registos disso?





Se nao estou em erro , nevou no verao em Portugal num mes de agosto por volta de 1870 .

Nessa altura era comum nas montanhas do Norte e Serra da Estrela , a neve conservar - se todo o verao .

Depois , de forma progressiva , os veroes foram ficando mais quentes .


----------



## Costa (8 Jul 2014 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*



james disse:


> Se nao estou em erro , nevou no verao em Portugal num mes de agosto por volta de 1870 .
> 
> Nessa altura era comum nas montanhas do Norte e Serra da Estrela , a neve conservar - se todo o verao .
> .



Fonte?


----------



## james (8 Jul 2014 às 16:35)

Costa disse:


> Fonte?



Nos arquivos de um jornal dessa epoca ,  agora nao me lembro de qual ao certo .

Mas vou pesquisar quando puder e depois digo onde vi .


----------



## james (9 Jul 2014 às 22:59)

james disse:


> Nos arquivos de um jornal dessa epoca ,  agora nao me lembro de qual ao certo .
> 
> Mas vou pesquisar quando puder e depois digo onde vi .



 Onde eu vi isto , foi nas " Efemérides Vimaranenses " , penso que era uma espécie de jornal regional ou algo parecido da época . A data afinal é mais antiga , 24 de agosto de 1850 .

A referência a este nevão é muito curta e sem grande destaque , o que admito que também possa ter havido algum erro na data .


----------



## nelson972 (10 Jul 2014 às 05:04)

Também me recordo de nevar no verão, embora não me lembre da data exacta (ano 2000 ou 2001..) . Foi durante uma viagem ao norte, logo depois de Vila Real uma trovoada particularmente intensa produziu chuva, granizo e durante uns minutos, neve. Quando a trovoada ficou para trás, já a caminho do Alvão, a temperatura voltou aos 30. ...


----------



## james (10 Jul 2014 às 10:22)

nelson972 disse:


> Também me recordo de nevar no verão, embora não me lembre da data exacta (ano 2000 ou 2001..) . Foi durante uma viagem ao norte, logo depois de Vila Real uma trovoada particularmente intensa produziu chuva, granizo e durante uns minutos, neve. Quando a trovoada ficou para trás, já a caminho do Alvão, a temperatura voltou aos 30. ...





Tens a certeza que era  neve ?

E que para nevar , penso que temos de estar sob a influencia de uma massa de ar muito fria  polar e nao sob atividade convectiva .

E normalmente nao sofremos a influencia de massas de ar tao frio entre julho e setembro .


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2014 às 20:14)

james disse:


> Onde eu vi isto , foi nas " Efemérides Vimaranenses " , penso que era uma espécie de jornal regional ou algo parecido da época . A data afinal é mais antiga , 24 de agosto de 1850 .
> 
> A referência a este nevão é muito curta e sem grande destaque , o que admito que também possa ter havido algum erro na data .



A que altitude?

Atenção que registos jornalisticos desses tempos, são muitas vezes pouco fidedignos ou então podem ser derivados de alguma confusão.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2014 às 22:53)

pois, eu ouço a malta de mais idade a chamar neve a muita coisa


----------



## james (11 Jul 2014 às 00:22)

belem disse:


> A que altitude?
> 
> Atenção que registos jornalisticos desses tempos, são muitas vezes pouco fidedignos ou então podem ser derivados de alguma confusão.





Pois , como eu disse , a referencia e muito vaga e nao especifica altitude nem sequer o sitio em concreto .


----------



## Costa (11 Jul 2014 às 09:56)

Para não dizer que a comunicação social, mesmo actualmente com o acesso à informação que dispõe, continua muitas vezes a chamar neve ao granizo.


----------

